# HSBC or any other bank usual ROI per year?



## PartyGirl (8 d ago)

I have seen many banks in Australia have an investment platform in their website, but their data is insufficient to make an informed decision on investments. 
Can anyone let me know what are the approximate ROI percentage per year?

For instance: If I invest multiple assets, average ROI per year is 10% of the investment etc for ABC bank. 

If the ROI is like 3% per year, then I'll just turn to other investments some banks around the world even pay more than 10% for fixed deposits.


----------



## Adamfinlands (30 d ago)

Have you head of HGM ? I have a better idea


----------

